# Hyside, Rocky Mountain Rafts and Aire shipments are in at Riverboat Works!!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The Melt is on! The River is up and flowing and so are the new boat shipments arriving daily at Riverboat Works. Hyside, Rocky Mountain Rafts and Aire are available in most sizes and colors. Don’t wait — it’s time to go boating!! Come see us Monday through Friday 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. Sorry, we’re closed on Sundays, but we’ll see you on the river.


----------

